# First Handgun Buck



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

This is my second year of chasing deer, in hopes of getting my first deer with a handgun. I've been hunting with handguns for over 30 years, but never gave a thought to hunting deer with one. I figured that I've killed nearly everything else with a handgun, so why not a deer. Plus, I've killed deer with everything except a handgun.

I was standing just inside the woods, looking across a ravine and listening. After hearing several shots in the distance, I see a buck and 3 does walking along the south edge, traveling west. Suddenly, they spook, decide to back-track and come into the woods with me. They didn't seem to be interested in crossing the ravine, so as they walked by I rested my .44 Mag. Ruger Super Redhawk on a sapling. The buck hesitated, I settled the red dot on his shoulder and squeezed the trigger.

At the recoil the buck walked off, while the does ran off to the east. I wasn't totally sure I'd hit him, even though the shot felt good. I waited 10 minutes and decided to slowly cross the ravine and check for blood. No blood, but I noticed the does running off, while the buck was bedding down. I crept one foot at a time, toward him, while he got up and bedded back down 5x...over the next 2 hours. I gave a thought to rushing him, but kept reminding myself that "patience is the hunter" and thought it better to wait him out.

Around 11:00 he got up and bedded on the beside a blown down tree. I kept creeping closer, one foot at a time and by 12:15 he'd stood up and laid back down for the 7th time. The last time was in his 5th bed, facing to my right, while his chest was toward me. There was the shot that I'd been waiting to present itself. He looked my way, while I leaned against a sapling for a rest, settled the red dot on his brisket at 40 yards and squeezed the trigger.

When the Ruger recoiled, the buck rocked onto his back and I ran up to him. He attempted to get up and was throwing his rack at me...I was 10 feet from him. I gave him a second to settle and as he moved his head away from his vitals and I shot him through the lungs.
I'm getting him mounted in a "sneak mount", but won't get it back until April. I'll never forget this hunt with a handgun. 





Bowhunter57


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer and story, congratulations. I don't think spears are legal in Ohio to hunt deer with but I just read this morning they are legal to hunt with in Alabama, maybe your new quest?

Where did the first shot hit?

With the likely possibility of PCR's becoming legal and looking for a caliber for my daughter-in-law to hunt with I am interested in the 44 mag performance of deer. 

Could you tell me what bullet and approx. MV you are shooting?

Thanks


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Every few months I get excited and research pcr options in the event we can get it together here in ohio. Depending on the rules there are some really good options out there.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Where did the first shot hit?
> 
> With the likely possibility of PCR's becoming legal and looking for a caliber for my daughter-in-law to hunt with I am interested in the 44 mag performance of deer.
> 
> Could you tell me what bullet and approx. MV you are shooting?


Lundy,
The first shot hit on the shoulder, where I was aiming, but I should've put it back another 3" and it would've hit the heart/lung area. All the first shot did was break his left shoulder and leg.

I was using a hard cast 240gr. SWC with 19.0 gr. of 2400 which pushes that bullet to approx. 1400 f.p.s. and provides a 1" group at 50 yards. I will NOT be using this bullet next year, as I've talked with many other handgun hunters that are using 240gr. Jacketed Hollow Point bullets with much better terminal effects.

I too, would like to see the PCR law go into effect, but magazine capacity is one snag that's still on the table for discussion. Also, along with the opinion of "high powered" rifle ballistics *mentality*, due to the wording of allowing a rifle to be used in Ohio.

Just the same, I don't see a lot of people running out and spending $500+ on another weapon for a 7 day season. Having said that...I did it last year for a handgun. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Man thats a great hunt! got my blood boiling. i still havent killed with my s&w 626. dont like the scope and gonna take it off. what kind of red dot?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Man thats a great hunt! got my blood boiling. i still havent killed with my s&w 626. dont like the scope and gonna take it off. what kind of red dot?


ezbite,
Thank you, I enjoyed it. I've been handgun hunting for many years and only recently decided to try it with deer. I love handgun hunting, as it's as close to bow hunting as you can get.

The sight is a Sight Mark Ultra Shot. I've always enjoyed the ability to shoot with both eyes open and still get good shot placement from a red dot that's not "over shadowing" the target.
http://www.opticsplanet.com/yukon-sightmark-ultra-shot-holographic-sight-sm13005.html

Bowhunter57


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats man, that is awesome.


----------

